

NYTimes.com: DealBook: Social Networking on Wall Street - rjett
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/20/social-networking-on-wall-street/?ex=1214971200&en=6b6b42422727d396&ei=5070&emc=eta1

======
rjett
This article seems more like PR on behalf of Doostang than it is an analysis
of the business models of Doostang or LinkedIn. The HN community seems to
occasionally discuss LinkedIn, but I have yet to read any analysis/ discussion
on Doostang. Does anyone out there use Doostang or know anything about their
business model? I was invited to join about 9 months ago, but soon found the
site to be not quite as elite as they professed due to the fact that I was
expected to spam my friends with Doostang invites in order to gain access to
other parts of the site. This was quite annoying and I quickly dismissed
Doostang as illegitimate. Thoughts on the Doostang model?

